# un livello idrico



## pampers

Vi prego di aiutarmi... 
"*u**n livello idrico i*n una mano"..... lo portava, nel romazno del Silone (Fontamara), il famoso Impresario........
Ma che cos'e'? 
Grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pampers e benvenuto/a al Forum! 

Potresti riportare la frase completa per favore?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pampers e benvenut@ in WRF ,

Semplicemente uno strumento di questo tipo 


o forse uno da geometra, come quello


PS Ciao Anna, bizz


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou!  Bizz a non finire! 
Nell''immagine nel link riconosco una "*livella* a bolla", ma il "livello idrico" dovebbe essere il "livello dell'acqua" ... in Fontamara "l'acqua" è, di fatto, la protagonista.
Potrei sbagliarmi, ma secondo me serve la frase completa  
E finisco con infiniti Bizz!


----------



## ohbice

_Egli intanto si avvicinava discutendo animatamente con alcuni operai; era in abito da lavoro, con la giacca piegata sul braccio, un livello idrico in una mano, un doppio metro sporgente nella tasca dei pantaloni, le scarpe bianche di calce. Nessuno, che non lo conoscesse, avrebbe supposto ch’egli fosse ormai l’uomo più ricco della contrada e il nuovo capo del comune

_Difficile avere il livello dell'acqua in una mano... bravo matoupaschat


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', Oh Bice,  non ho certo detto che l'impresario avesse il "livello dell'acqua" in una mano ... ma essendo "l'acqua" la vera protagonista del romanzo, valeva, forse, la pena di leggere la frase intera: quella trovata da te, per intenderci, grazie alla quale ho scoperto che il "livello idrico" è una livella a bolla! 

Mitico, Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

> Difficile avere il livello dell'acqua in una mano... bravo matoupaschat


Grazie Oh, bice, (che pseudonimo, ho sempre l'impressione di sentire il botto fino a casa mia!)
Elementare, mio caro Watson: nel post iniziale c'era già "in una mano".

---------------------
@ Anja: Grazie... livell*a*, va bene, provo a ricordarlo. Comunque, non c'erano errori nel mio scritto, per caso c'intendiamo . (Salvo la ricerca)
Biiiizzzzzzz....


----------



## pampers

*GRAZIE A TUTTI, SIETE BRAVI!!! *

QUINDI, SI TRATTA DI UNA LIVELLA A BOLLA....


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci penso solo ora, potrebbe anche essere uno strumento basato sui vasi comunicanti, tipo:


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bizz, Matou!  

Bravo! L'attrezzo si chiama "livella ad acqua" (ecco il motivo dell'aggetivo "idrico" usato da I. Silone): la "livella ad acqua", come la "livella a bolla", serve per stabilire l'orizzontalità di un piano e sfrutta proprio il principio dei vasi comunicanti. 

_Rifo:_ mitico, Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie! 
In effetti, credo di ricordarmi vagamente di aver visto un accenno più dettagliato da qualche parte in Fontamara, ma più di venti anni fa, quando ho iniziato a leggere romanzi italiani, e quel libro non ce l'ho, l'avevo avuto in prestito.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou ... ma come, non ricordi? Me l'hai restituito già da tempo!


----------



## matoupaschat

=> In questo caso, verifica tu se ho ragione! 
Bizz...


----------



## Necsus

Anja e Matou, ho letto con interesse tutti i vostri eccellenti ed esaurienti contributi, volevo semplicemente aggiungere che non sono riuscito a trovare da nessuna parte la curiosa definizione di 'livello idrico' usata a quanto pare da Silone per definire lo strumento, anche ad acqua, che serve a determinare la pendenza di una superficie rispetto a un piano orizzontale. Forse va detto, soprattutto per i nostri amici non di lingua italiana.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hai ragione, Necsus  

Ci ho pensato anch'io, tant'è che, non trovando nessun riscontro per "livello idrico",  avevo chiesto di poter leggere la frase completa ... a volte, nel riportare il passaggio di un testo, succede anche a me, si perdono "per strada" alcune parole ... a svantaggio della comprensione finale.

Forse Silone ha voluto sottolineare la scarsa cultura dei suoi "bifolchi" mettendo in bocca al parlante questo termine "stambo"


----------



## pampers

Ecco che cosa dice il _Dizionario Garzanti di Italiano_:

*LIVELLA A BOLLA (D'ARIA*) - livella in cui la posizione orizzontale e' indicata da una bolla d'aria al centro di iun liquido contenuto in un tubetto di vetro.
*LIVELLA AD ACQUA -* livella in cui la posizione orizzontale e' indicata dalla medesima altezza dell'acqua in due ampolle comunicanti.

Per me "un livello idrico in una mano" (di Silone) rimarra' soltanto: una livella e basta.... anche se vorrei vedere le foto di queste due livelle un po' diverse ovviamente....

*NECSUS*, hai ragione! Non c'e' la definizione del termine "livello idrico"...........  
*ANJA, MATOU*, grazie tante!


----------

